

Help Me Help You -- A Month of Code - madisonmay

Hi there,<p>I just sat down and realized I&#x27;m free for most of the month of August, and I&#x27;m looking to fill my time with a software project.  So here&#x27;s the deal.  I&#x27;ll work 40 hours a week for 4 weeks at no cost to you (save a couple hours of your time).  All you have to do is provide me with genuinely challenging software problems to solve.<p>My experience is primarily in Python [Django] and Javscript [Node], but I&#x27;m family with C++ and have been known to write PHP when pressed.<p>Shoot me an email at madison.may@students.olin.edu if you&#x27;re interested.  Thanks!
======
neilxdsouza
Hi. Thanks for offering this. One of the many (I am sure) projects on offer.

My project is targeted at the Market Research industry.

a. There is a survey programming compiler, written in yacc (bison)/C++.

b. I also have a cross tabulation engine (another compiler part of the same
project), which presents a web interface for Cross tabulation engine (I am
using webtoolkit.eu).

The survey compiler can currently compile to UI front ends like: ncurses,
webtoolkit, wxWidgets and gtk. The GUI frameworks are all in a very nascent
stage. I have also been experimenting with emscripten and using frameworks
like dojo and dojomobile. I have been able to get dojo working.

There is also a Random Data Generator, built on the Survey engine.

There is work to be done in the Cross tab engine as well. There is a branch
where I am experimenting with SSE instructions to speed up the engine.

Scope of work is wide and I can get help you get started with anything you
find interesting to work on. The project is open source and hosted here:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/xtcc](http://sourceforge.net/projects/xtcc)

website: [http://qscript.in](http://qscript.in)

Active git branches: nc, web-questionnaire-2, rdg, xtcc

You can email me at "nxd" underscore "in" at yahoo dot com

Unfortunately we are a single person startup and no funding, everything is
being done my me at the moment. If you are looking for something like this to
start an interning/job relationship, then this might not be the best project.

Thank you for your offer once again and hope you get something that is a close
fit to what you are looking for.

------
atlantamadman
Is this too good to be true?

I'll give you a project...all specced out...details on trello...you can take
from open source projects already slightly ahead of us...graphics as needed...

And if you can build a working proto that the client approves (which I've
already sold), I'll even pay you.

Interested? What's your story?

Steve Brett steven.b.brett@gmail.com
[http://tiny.cc/nnjmyw](http://tiny.cc/nnjmyw)

~~~
madisonmay
Hi Steve,

Thanks for getting in touch!

You bet I'm interested. A few other HN readers have also reached out and
suggested projects, so I can't make any promises, but I'd love to take a look
at the project in more detail.

I'm currently working towards a bachelor's degree at Olin College of
Engineering, and I've decided that software is the line of work for me. For
the moment, I'm just looking for more experience out in the wild world of
software.

Any chance you could shoot me an email with more details about this project?
You've piqued my curiosity.

